# i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Leute 

Ich hab das Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit einem i7-3610QM mit dem Standardtakt 2,3GHz und eine GTX660m.

Als Tool für die GraKa Übertaktung habe ich den "nVidia Inspector"

Die momentanen Werte der Graka werde Ich als Anhang beifügen.

Ein Tool um die CPU zu übertakten habe Ich noch nicht.

Meine Fragen an euch sind nun, lohnt sich das übertakten überhaupt? Wieviel Leistungsbonus bringt das? Wie weit sollte Ich gehen? Und welche Tools benötige Ich und was muss Ich beachten?

Was meint ihr?

Hoffe, dass mich jemand beraten kann.

Da man mit der Handycam nichts erkennt und meine "normale" Kamera auch nichts bringt versuche Ich hier ein paar wichtige Informationen einzutragen:


GeForce GTX 660M

GDDR5

2048 MB VRAM

Treiber: 310.90 WHQL

Temperatur: 57 Grad

Und der Rest ist alles was mit MHz ist also schreibe Ich mal alles rein was da steht^^

Current Clock 835 MHz Memory 2499MHz Est.Max 950Hz

GPU Clock 835 MHz Memory 2500MHz Boost 950Hz

Default Clock 835 MHz Memory 2500MHz Boost 950Hz

Hoffe, dass hier alles wichtige drinsteht und dass mir jemand helfen kann, falls was fehlt könnt ihr es mir gerne sagen und Ich werde es hier reinschreiben falls ich es finden sollte.


----------



## Alex555 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Die CPU wirst du wenn dann nur mit throttlestop übertakten können. 
Das habe ich jedoch noch nie selbst gemacht, kann dir daher keine Tipps geben. 
Außerdem ist der I7 sowieso eigentlich zu schnell für die GTX 660M. 
Letztere zu übertakten ist daher eigentlich das einzig sinnvolle. 
Es gibt viele leute die sagen, übertakten im Notebook ist sinnlos. Wieso sollte es das sein? 
-Wenn die Kühlleistung ausreicht, wieso nicht? 
Ich empfehle dir mal, dich hier zu erkundigen: Y580 Owners Thread 
Was jedoch das übertakten beim Laptop riskanter macht als beim Desktop, ist, dass man die Teile bei Desktops viel leichter austauschen kann. 
Bei Notebooks ist also mehr Vorsicht geboten.
Versuch es mal mit MSI Afterburner.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab an den Werten der 660m mit dem nVidia Inspector so lange herumgeschraubt bis keine Pixelfehler mehr aufgetreten sind.

Ich schreib hier mal die Werte rein, die so bei mir beim nVidia Inspector dastehen.

Current Clock 844MHz (Standard wars bei 835 MHz)

GPU Clock 970MHz (Standard 835MHz)

Bei dem Strahl "Base Clock Offset" ging es -135MHz und +135MHz, hier habe Ich mithilfe eines Tutorials herausgefunden, dass man auf +135MHz schalten kann.

Bei Memory Clock Offset ging es -1700MHz und +1700MHz hier bin Ich bei 270MHz (im Video wurde 400 bis 500MHz empfohlen, doch bei 400 hatte Ich Pixelfehler)

Sind diese Taktraten zu hoch/zu gering oder irgendwie unpassen oder kann Ich das so lassen?

€: Wäre es trotzdem nicht vorteihaft den i7 zu übertakten? Mehr Leistung kann doch nicht schaden? Bei den Produktbeschreibungen zu den Laptops wo eine i7-3610QM verbaut ist steht immer sowas ähnliches da wie Boost bis zu 3,3 GHz.

Heißt das, dass ich bis 3,3 GHz übertakten kann?


----------



## derP4computer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Der i7 hat doch genug Power, warum OC?


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Da es halt mehr Leistung bringt und mehr Leistung kann ja nicht schaden 

Welches Tool brauche Ich um den Prozzi zu übertakten und wie weit sollte Ich gehen?

Bei Memory Clock Offset bin ich von 270MHz auf 210MHz runter, da Bildfehler bei NfS Most Wanted "2" aufgetreten sind.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Das mit dem Overclocking lass ich lieber wegen der Kühlung, ich habe nun beim nVidia Inspector alles runter gestellt, d.h. Base Clock Offset (das mit -135 MHz und +135MHz) auf -135MHz und Memory Clock Offset (der Speichertakt, das mit -1700MHz und +1700MHz) auf -1700MHz, einen großen Unterschied macht das beim Spielen nicht, gibts ein Risiko, wenn ich beides im Minus, ganz niedrig lasse oder kann ich dass so lassen?

Oder soll ich die GPU wieder in die Standardwerte stellen oder wie vorhin +135MHz beim Base Clock Offset und +210MHz Speichertakt?


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Notebooks zu übertakten ist gefährlich und sinnfrei.

Die Kühlung ist nur für die eingebaute Hardware ausgelegt und reicht meistens gerade mal so aus.
Noch ein bisschen Staub im Lüfter oder die Kiste einmal kurz aufs Bett gelegt und dir brennt die Hardware durch.

Das einzige, was ich als verhältnismäßig gefahrlos erachte ist, den Grafikspeicher mit der tatsächlich aufgedruckten Latenz zu betreiben. Da sind gerade bei Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten häufig ein paar MHz drin.

Vom Rest solltest du die Finger lassen, ein Tauschboard + Einbau kostet mindestens 400 Euro. Damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Aber wenn Ich die ganzen Werte im Minus lasse geht das in Ordnung? Sozusagen "Downclocking" ^^ Weil es beim zocken nicht einen großen Unterschied macht und das Notebook dann nicht so warm wird (wirds dann nicht so warm oder bringts gar nichts die Werte ins minus zu setzen? )

Die Werte wie Ich so dann im minus lassen würde sehen so aus:

-135MHz beim Base Clock Offset

und

-1700MHz beim Speichertakt

Geht das so?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (19. Januar 2013)

Ja das bringt dir dass (wie schon gesagt) deine Graka etc nicht so Heiß wird -> niedrigere lüfterdrehzahl -> leiser

Untervolten kann man zum Beispiel auch sein Handy, dann hat es längere akkulaufzeit (NB natürlich auch, Braucht ja weniger Strom  )


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*

Strom ist nicht so das große Problem, da es meistens am Netzkabel hängt, aber wenn Ich mal unterwegs bin ists natürlich besser, das mit dem Handy lass Ich mal, Ich muss es sowieso jeden Tag aufladen, da die ganze Zeit Musik läuft (jetzt in dem moment auch^^) ich will nur nicht, dass es so heiß wird, da es die ganze zeit, zumindest wenns halt daheim ist aufm schreibtisch steht und der lüfter unten ist (glaub ich zumindest  ) und da wirds dann warm momentan bin ich bei 54 oder 57 Grad oder sowas.


----------



## Alex555 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: i7-3610QM/GTX660m übertaken. - Empfehlenswert?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Notebooks zu übertakten ist gefährlich und sinnfrei.
> 
> Die Kühlung ist nur für die eingebaute Hardware ausgelegt und reicht meistens gerade mal so aus.
> Noch ein bisschen Staub im Lüfter oder die Kiste einmal kurz aufs Bett gelegt und dir brennt die Hardware durch.
> ...


 
Wenn man weiss, was man macht, ist übertakten kein Problem. Wenn man es richtig macht, dann übertaktet man ja auch nicht im Office Betrieb, sondern nur unter Last. Wenn die 57*C stimmen, sehe ich bei der Kühlung kein Problem. 
Der TE soll man Furmark + Prime laufen lassen, und dort die Temps mitloggen. Im Winter sollte dies alles kein Problem sein. 
Im sommer sollte er jedoch wirklich aufpassen, und ein Notebookkühler ist auch immer gut. 
Zudem sollte man auch regelmäßig den Lüfter des Notebooks reinigen. 
Ich hab mein Studio hier auch schon übertaktet. Das Teil ist sogar mal so heiß geworden, dass es nen Grey Screen hatte( mit vertikalen Streifen). 
So weit sollte man natürlich nicht gehen, da das natürlich nicht gut ist. 
Undervolting sorgt dafür, dass weniger Energie für die selbe Leistung benötigt wird. Bei mir hat 0,1V weniger bei der Grafikkarte (laptop) fast 10*C eingespart. 
P.S: Das Notebook lebt noch


----------

